# What is this bug and will it cause problem to my paph



## Nontapatw (Oct 12, 2019)

There are several of of these bugs crawling out on the leaves, flying out during watering.
Does anyone know what are they and Will they cause any problems to my paph and what can I do to prevent it?


----------



## ejramer (Oct 16, 2019)

That looks like a fungus gnat. It might mean that conditions are too wet, but they don't really harm the plants themselves.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2019)

It's hard to tell from the photo. We have small bees at our house. I don't know which plant they live in but its a lot.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2019)

it's likely a shorefly or fungus gnat.
they can be a problem when there are a bunch of them


----------



## abax (Oct 17, 2019)

If it's a fungus gnat, there's a product called Gnatrol (amazon has it)
that is a solution to the problem.


----------

